# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Tribunal Constitucional plantea anular el traspaso del Guadalquivir a Andalucía

## F. Lázaro

http://www.lacronicabadajoz.com/noti...asp?pkid=56465

RECURSO DE INCONSTITUCIONALIDAD DE LA JUNTA
La ponencia del tribunal da la razón a Extremadura, según Diario de Sevilla.
15/09/2010 REDACCION CACERES

El Tribunal Constitucional está más cerca de dar la razón a Extremadura por el recurso de inconstitucionalidad que la Junta presentó en el 2007 contra el nuevo Estatuto de Andalucía, en el que esta comunidad autónoma se reserva las competencias en exclusiva sobre las aguas del Guadalquivir pese a que una parte de la cuenca está en territorio extremeño, manchego y murciano. Así lo publicaron ayer los periódicos andaluces del Grupo Joly Diario de Sevilla y Huelva Información, que informan de que la ponencia sobre la que trabajan los magistrados del tribunal declara el artículo 51 del estatuto andaluz incompatible con la Constitución, tal y como sostiene la Junta de Extremadura en su recurso.

La ponencia, que elabora el magistrado Javier Delgado, aún debe ser discutida en el pleno del Constitucional. *Si la mayoría de los componentes de esta sala la aprueban, el artículo 51 quedaría directamente anulado y Andalucía tendría que devolver las competencias sobre el Guadalquivir al Estado* --el traspaso se materializó a través de un decreto ministerial el año pasado--. Según la prensa andaluza, en este momento los esfuezos políticos se centran en suavizar el contenido de este texto y conseguir una sentencia interpretativa que salve, con ligeras modificaciones, este precepto del nuevo Estatuto.

La consejera portavoz de la Junta de Andalucía, Mar Moreno, explicó ayer que espera una sentencia que permita a su Gobierno desarrollar "con normalidad" las competencias sobre el Guadalquivir. Actualmente esta región explota, conserva y administra el aprovechamiento de 53 de los 57 embalses de la cuenca, pues se excluyen los de Fresneda, Montoro, Jándula y Pintado, que gestiona el Ejecutivo central porque vierten a Extremadura y Castilla-La Mancha.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si se cumple la ley de una vez y se devuelve el Guadalquivir de donde nunca debió salir... :Mad: 

La administración actual de la cuenca del Guadalquivir altera el régimen constitucional de distribución de competencias, como queda claro en lo siguiente:

*Artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución:

El Estado tiene competencia exclusiva sobre la legislación, ordenación y concesión de recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulicos cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad Autónoma*

Y que yo sepa, la cuenca del Guadalquivir está repartida entre Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Murcia.

En fin, al pan pan y al vino vino, y el Guadalquivir, al Estado que es donde tiene que estar  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Tanto los diarios del grupo Joly y para todo aquel que cuestiona la constitucionalidad del articulo sobre las competencias de Andalucia sobre el Guadalquivir.
Para hablar de una cosa, antes es necesario estar bien informado, en este caso conocer el articulo en cuestion, y no manipular tampoco lo escrito.
El Estatuto en cuestion es el siguiguiente:

Artículo 51. Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir

La Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio *y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma,* sin perjuicio de la planificación general del ciclo hidrológico, de las normas básicas sobre protección del medio ambiente, de las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y de lo previsto en el artículo 149.1.22ª de la Constitución.
Como se ve, habla de las competencias plenas sobre toda la cuenca que discurre *"dentro"* de la Comunidad y respetando  las competencias que deben  ser del Estado.

Basta ya de decir tonterias, Andalucia no ha pretendido NUNCA adjudicarse la total disponibilidad de rio .

----------


## jasg555

> Tanto los diarios del grupo Joly y para todo aquel que cuestiona la constitucionalidad del articulo sobre las competencias de Andalucia sobre el Guadalquivir.
> Para hablar de una cosa, antes es necesario estar bien informado, en este caso conocer el articulo en cuestion, y no manipular tampoco lo escrito.
> El Estatuto en cuestion es el siguiguiente:
> 
> Artículo 51. Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir
> 
> La Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio *y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma,* sin perjuicio de la planificación general del ciclo hidrológico, de las normas básicas sobre protección del medio ambiente, de las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y de lo previsto en el artículo 149.1.22ª de la Constitución.
> Como se ve, habla de las competencias plenas sobre toda la cuenca que discurre *"dentro"* de la Comunidad y respetando  las competencias que deben  ser del Estado.
> 
> Basta ya de decir tonterias, Andalucia no ha pretendido NUNCA adjudicarse la total disponibilidad de rio .



 Es la tergiversación típica de los grupos periodísticos de presión. Utilizan la confusión, la tensión contínua, las medias verdades, y en muchos casos (cada vez más frecuentes) la mentira adornada.

Se han podido ver muchos casos así en grupos editoriales nacionales.

 El periodismo en su mayor parte ha perdido su esencia independiente. Se ha vendido por un plato de lentejas. Sálvese el que pueda.

 Y mi mujer es periodista, que conste que sé de lo que hablo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Artículo 51. Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir
> 
> La Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio *y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma,* sin perjuicio de la planificación general del ciclo hidrológico, de las normas básicas sobre protección del medio ambiente, de las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y de lo previsto en el artículo 149.1.22ª de la Constitución.
> Como se ve, habla de las competencias plenas sobre toda la cuenca que discurre *"dentro"* de la Comunidad y respetando  las competencias que deben  ser del Estado.


He aquí el centro de la problemática. Mientras el artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución siga vigente y no sea modificado, el artículo 51 del Estatuto de Andalucía es inconstitucional. Se ve claramente que uno al otro se solapan:

*Artículo 51 del Estatuto*: la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio y no afecten a otra Comunidad Autónoma

*Artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución*: El Estado tiene competencias exclusivas en la legislación, ordenación y concesión de recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulico cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad Autónoma

Por eso el recurso recurso presentado por la Junta de Extremadura ante el TC.

Si el TC da la razón a Extremadura, el Guadalquivir pasaría de nuevo a ser competencia del Estado.

Si el TC mantiene las competencias del Guadalquivir dentro de Andalucía a la Junta de Andalucía, abre la puerta a que cada cada uno a partir de ahora pueda hacer lo que quiera, guardándose para sí mismo todos los recursos hidráulicos que discurran por su Comunidad Autónoma, con toda la problemática que eso generaría  :Cool: 

La Agencia Andaluza del Agua, me parece muy bien para los ríos como el Guadalete, Guadalhorce y estos ríos, pero el Guadalquivir, hoy en día, con la ley en la mano, a mi juicio, debería ser del Estado  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si es verdad lo que dice ben-amar, de que solo afecta a los recursos que se generen en Andulicia, sin afectar a otra comunidad que siga siendo nuestro.

----------


## ben-amar

> F.Lazaro, te tengo en gran estima pero no puedo admitir que digas lo que no es haciendote eco de sectores partidistas.
> Un Estatuto aprobado en el Parlamento Andaluz por TODOS los grupos politicos, refrendado por los andaluces, aprobado por TODOS los grupos en el Parlamento y el Senado, (creo que muchos saben de leyes y de la Constitucion), ¿todos se han equivocado?
> 
> El Estatuto en cuestion es el siguiguiente:
> 
> Artículo 51. Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir
> 
> La Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio *y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma,* *sin perjuicio de la planificación general del ciclo hidrológico, de las normas básicas sobre protección del medio ambiente, de las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y de lo previsto en el artículo 149.1.22ª de la Constitución.*
> Como se ve, habla de las competencias plenas sobre toda la cuenca que discurre *"dentro"* de la Comunidad y respetando  las competencias que deben  ser del Estado.
> ...





> He aquí el centro de la problemática. *Mientras el artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución siga vigente y no sea modificado, el artículo 51 del Estatuto de Andalucía es inconstitucional.* Se ve claramente que uno al otro se solapan:
> 
> *Artículo 51 del Estatuto*: la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio y no afecten a otra Comunidad Autónoma
> 
> *Artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución*: El Estado tiene competencias exclusivas en la legislación, ordenación y concesión de recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulico cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad Autónoma
> 
> Por eso el recurso recurso presentado por la Junta de Extremadura ante el TC.


No sabia yo que eres jurista del Alto Tribunal, te adelantas a la resolucion.




> Si el TC da la razón a Extremadura, el Guadalquivir pasaría de nuevo a ser competencia del Estado.
> 
> Si el TC mantiene las competencias del Guadalquivir dentro de Andalucía a la Junta de Andalucía, abre la puerta a que cada cada uno a partir de ahora pueda hacer lo que quiera, guardándose para sí mismo todos los recursos hidráulicos que discurran por su Comunidad Autónoma, con toda la problemática que eso generaría 
> 
> La Agencia Andaluza del Agua, me parece muy bien para los ríos como el Guadalete, Guadalhorce y estos ríos, pero el Guadalquivir, hoy en día, con la ley en la mano, a mi juicio, debería ser del Estado


Como se puede ver en el Articulo de cuestion del Estatuto de Andalucia se dice claramente : "sin perjuicio de la planificación general del ciclo hidrológico, de las normas básicas sobre protección del medio ambiente, de las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y de lo previsto en el artículo 149.1.22ª de la Constitución."

Quien no lo quiera ver allá él pero, el Estatuto ya respeta las competencias propias del Estado y las tiene mas que en cuenta.

----------


## Salut

> He aquí el centro de la problemática. Mientras el artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución siga vigente y no sea modificado, el artículo 51 del Estatuto de Andalucía es inconstitucional. Se ve claramente que uno al otro se solapan:
> 
> *Artículo 51 del Estatuto*: la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio y no afecten a otra Comunidad Autónoma
> 
> *Artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución*: El Estado tiene competencias exclusivas en la legislación, ordenación y concesión de recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulico cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad Autónoma
> 
> Por eso el recurso recurso presentado por la Junta de Extremadura ante el TC.
> 
> Si el TC da la razón a Extremadura, el Guadalquivir pasaría de nuevo a ser competencia del Estado.


Yo no tengo tan claro que sea contradictorio, salvo que en otro artículo de la Constitución se haga referencia a la "unidad indivisible" de las cuencas hidrográficas. Porque en el artículo que citas se habla de "aguas", no de cuencas, ni de subcuencas.

Yo no entiendo el por qué de tanta oposición a la transferencia del Guadalquivir, porque os recuerdo que *los perjuicios se transmiten de aguas arriba a aguas abajo*. Cualquier gestión que se haga aguas abajo no afecta lo más mínimo a los que se encuentran aguas arriba. Vamos, que la gestión que haga Andalucía le debería resbalar totalmente a Extremadura o CLM.

Y para las pocas subcuencas que están compartidas con otras CC.AA., rige lo que marca el Ministerio. Así que sólo puedo interpretar que estos recursos al TC vienen de algunas reminiscencias de rancio centralismo, no de una necesidad real de coordinación.


Me parece bastante más preocupante la excesiva concentración de competencias en un mismo organismo. Como supongo que sabreis, siempre he defendido que las Confederaciones Hidrográficas fueran un ente *totalmente independiente de gobierno central y de comunidades autónomas*... y en lo posible también de los p***s partidos políticos.

En cierta parte ya tienen independencia (ver Organigrama de la CHS), pero la presidencia y otros "corta-bacalaos" sigue imponiendola el Gob. Central  :Mad:

----------


## Felipe13

Buenas soy nuevo en el foro, gracias a todos por dejadme formar parte.
Estoy un poco indignado, estamos hablando de leyes y competencias y se nos olvida lo principal: ¿Son aptos estos señores para gestionar el agua?
Solo quieren manejar mas instituciones con el fin de manipular y malgastar mas fondos publicos; en solo año y medio de gestion han acumulado una deuda de 120 millones de euros, y gracias al real decreto 5/2010 nos van a privatizar, politizar y encarecer el agua. Un ejemplo: El m3 de agua depurada por la AAA facturado a los ayuntamientos, les cuesta el doble que antes de la transferencia. Los regantes que se preparen, y gracias que no ha faltado el agua, si no esto podria haberse convertido en una guerra entre regantes afines o no al regimen.
No hay que politizar los articulos constitucionales, está clarisimo y redactado con toda claridad. Estos politicuchosos nos estan acustumbrando a cambiarlo todo a conveniencia de cada uno, si no respetamos las normas del juego y nos dedicamos a cambiarlas segun nos convenga estamos perdidos.
Soy presero desde hace 20 años y no he visto nada parecido a lo del año y medio que llevamos en la Junta, Un ejemplo: en mi provincia el delegado fue quien empezo a organizar y cuantificar los desembalse ( un señor sin estudios ) y cuando la cosa se complico delego en los ingenieros de caminos.Las horas extraordinarias definitivamente han dicho que no las pagan (las tenemos denunciadas , aunque el abogado nos dice que aunque ganemos no las pagan) y ahora estan preguntando  que quien quiere hacer horas si hubiese necesidad de desembalsar fuera de horario de trabajo, que cara.Todos nos vamos a negar , aunque llegado el momento nos puede la responsabilidad y profesionalidad.
Todo esto me parece subrealista.
Por lo que creo que lo mejor para todos los andaluce es que vuelva a la confederacion y se gestione sin animo de lucro, fuera de politizaciones y con igualdad para todos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bienvenido!!

Mi opinión respecto a lo que comentas es que el mal gobierno es algo relativamente independiente del nivel al que se coloca la competencia. Por eso creo que sería mucho más efectivo cargar las tintas contra los malos gestores en vez de contra una comunidad autónoma que, como simple estructura que es, no tiene culpa alguna de haber sido durante años el cortijo de ciertos señoritos que jamás han sido echados de su poltrona.

Parece que está ocurriendo un poco lo que comentaba en mi mensaje anterior: concentración de competencias en un mismo organismo, y encima en un organismo que no ha sido objeto de una alternancia en el poder  :Frown: 


PD: Y con esto no quiero defender al PP andaluz, que visto como es no me extraña que el PSOE arrase allí abajo  ¬¬'  Necesitais una buena alternativa!!

----------


## ben-amar

Por mi parte y tras exponer claramente lo que dice el Estatuto, doy por concluida mi intervencion en este tema.
Una vez conocido por todos, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones y no se deje llevar por sectores claramente partidistas; tambien yo sabria exponerlo desde mi propia optica y vilipendiar al contrario, nada mas lejos de mi intencion.
Hago oidos sordos a los comentarios ajenos al tema en cuestion y comenzado por mi estimado amigo F, Lazaro.
Saludos a todos y bienvenido al foro.

----------


## REEGE

Y totalmente de acuerdo contigo y con F.Lázaro respecto al absurdo de la transferencia de poderes del río Guadalquivir... Nunca deberia haberse realizado ésta salvajada!!! Y lo más triste es que lo negativo de ésto lo pagarán los andaluces!!! Saludos y seamos sensatos en lo que conllevan la palabra Transferencia!!!

----------


## Felipe13

Gracias por la bienvenida. Estoy totalmente deacuerdo contigo.Es una lastima que este gobierno(PSOE,PP,IU,...) no sepa ver la importancia real que tiene la gestion del agua y que se dedique a politizarla con el unico fin de consguir mas votos.

----------


## jasg555

Después de dar muchas vueltas al texto, e incluso de hablar con gente con más práctica en el tema, no veo la inconstitucionalidad por ningún lado.

El Art. 51 del Estatuto se somete totalmente al artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución. No lo contradice.

Sinceramente no sé en donde está el problema, ya que en la práctica, la transferencia de competencias en éste caso concreto no afecta a nadie más que a los andaluces. Las demás comunidades están aguas arriba. En todo caso pueden ser los perjudicados.

 Pienso que es otro molino de viento en forma de gigante que se quiere ver por temás meramente de ideas políticas.

----------

